# 2004 25Rss



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Bought this great camper new in 2005. Due to a recent divorce I must sell. I am asking $9900 or best offer. Also have load leveler and anti sway setup. Camper is in great condition and has been well maintained.
Call Jim and leave a message.
231-343-9583
[email protected]


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Price reduced to $9000 or best offer. I need to sell this ASAP so I will look at all offers.


----------



## jacquestacy (Mar 13, 2011)

Where are you in MI? Do you have other interior pics?


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

jacquestacy said:


> Where are you in MI? Do you have other interior pics?


I do have some other pictures. Hope these help.
I live in West Michigan 30 miles north of Muskegon.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Price has been reduced to $9000 and I am throwing in the load leveler and anti-sway bars. Actually did buy this in June of 2004, sorry I thought it was 2005. Must sell make an offer.


----------

